# Desk mod



## Entycnu (Sep 20, 2010)

hi guys, i am currently building a new "Desk Mod" for my computer and im willing to sell the old one, just post up your offers so i can get a idea of how much i can make, willing to accept trades if its worthwhile 

here are some pics of what it looks like


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2010)

We would need alot more indepth pictures, information on what you were including (fans etc.) and how the hell do you plan on posting that?


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2010)

We have a section for buying and selling items called the Buy/Sell/Trade forum. Be sure to read the rules stuck to the top of the forum before creating a thread.


----------

